# halloweenradio.com?



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

does anybody have any idea about how halloweenradio.com has been doing getting sponsors? The site is greatly missed!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

It will not be back this year as it was last year. It became too popular fast. The fees were crazy. I refuse to broadcast songs illegally.

The costs of live365 regular packages have also dramatically increased to $45 month for only 20 listeners. So until an affordable solution is found, it will stay off-air.

(there are other formats that are being considered for the future)

Thanks much for the interest. I really appreciate it. I want it back too!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

(sniff) ... I shall miss it dearly. I still plan to tune in to neverendingwonder.com's Halloween transmissions, which usually start at mid-September. He has a good mix of stuff.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update, larry!


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you tried all the other solutions out there such as blog radio. Maybe this would be a great spot to at least get the show back on the air, just a suggestion.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

There is always Hauntcast - Radio Show for Home Haunters & Halloween Enthusiasts. I'm such a pimp


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

lol looks like a evil plug in lmfao just playing i love Hauntcast in a semi sexual way lol


----------



## black juju (Sep 2, 2009)

this is a great idea but too bad you have to face legality troubles.


----------

